# Advice



## turminal_lance (Sep 1, 2015)

Gentlemen, I am in a tough spot and would like a little guidance if possible.
I attended MARSOC A&S in august of last year. I was medically dropped about halfway through the 1st phase or ASPOC. I was in the best shape of my life and rolled my ankle bad enough to get dropped. I was pretty discouraged and... 
...Well a few months later I decide that I wanted to get out of the military and I am now a civilian. (June 2015)
Fast forward a few more months..
and...
I want back in.

I have done research on all SOF elements and my goal is to be a SEAL. I wanted to know from members here anything about the process for former military which is probably going to be 27-28 years old by the time I go to BUDs

This website helped SHIT loads before A&S so I thought... A new thread here couldn't help
Thanks Gents.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Sep 1, 2015)

Have you spoken to a Navy recruiter yet?


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Sep 2, 2015)

I'm not SOF, but a few points here.
-I'm not sure about the prior service part, but you have to be 28 y/o or younger by the time you ship to boot camp
-NSW seems to be a bit of a younger man's game. I'm not sure why, but the 21-25 year old age group seems to handle BUD/S & BCT/CQT the best. 
-The big Navy doesn't care if you are dropped medically, DOR or are asked to leave an NSW course. You will be at the needs of the Navy if any of those happen and your options could be very limited or very open.
-Talk to a recruiter and get in touch with an NSW motivator in your area. Between those 2, they should have all the answers to any questions you might have about any part of the process.


----------



## Etype (Sep 3, 2015)

Are you mentally prepared for the fact that you may be swabbing the deck/hoisting a jib/unfurling a mainsail, or whatever it is that they do on boats these days?

If MARSOC didn't work out, logically speaking, there's a strong chance that BUD/S may not either.


----------



## turminal_lance (Sep 22, 2015)

Hey Guys thanks for the tips here I did contact a Navy recruiter and my chances are not that good.
Army will take me as a grunt.


I did contact a Marsoc recruiter that said I could go back to A&S while in the IRR and upon completion of ITC I would be asked (or request, not 100% sure) to return to active duty. If I don't get selected I remain in the IRR. so no harm no foul.

This is my best bet and I'm taking it.


----------



## buzzkill.0621 (Sep 22, 2015)

I've heard through the grape vine that the navy is hurting for SARCs right now. That could maybe get your foot in the door.
It's something I'm looking in to if A&S doesn't pan out appropriately. Of course I'd have to wait until at least 2019 since I just reenlisted 
in February of this year.


----------



## Ocourse (Mar 2, 2016)

I was in class 185 BUDS and I can tell you that there were guys there that age.   It did not matter how old you were except someone may call you old man.   I hurt my knee and was medically discharged and think about going back all the time.   I am too old to do it and have regretted it for years.   Forget about what the other post said about not making it, it is all mental.   You do need some luck to avoid injuries but that is life.  If you really want it then go for it and try your best.  Then years later you will not look back and have regrets like me.    If you do not make it then do your time and when get out find something you love and become the best at that.   Just make sure you prep for it big time and get used to be cold and wet and sandy!


----------

